# BRP Delivery



## sghughes42 (May 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if they use DX to deliver the BRP?

We have had a missed delivery from them today and can't think of anything else it could be.

Problem is that the website only offers the option to redeliver to the same address. Both of us work full-time so that would require one of us to take a full day off...

Is this normal?


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

sghughes42 said:


> Does anyone know if they use DX to deliver the BRP?
> 
> We have had a missed delivery from them today and can't think of anything else it could be.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is the company who delivered mine just last week. I wasn't impressed with their website or their phone service, but finally managed to get delivery rescheduled. I don't know of any option other than having someone home to sign for it. They are supposed to ask for ID, but they didn't ask me, just had me sign the machine. They didn't seem very concerned whether it should have been delivered to me or not.


----------



## sghughes42 (May 27, 2013)

Thanks.

When you say they are supposed to ask for ID, does that mean only the recipient can accept delivery of it, or can anyone provided they have a valid ID?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If someone other than the addressee (or someone with the same surname, such as spouse) signs for a packet, you have to give your name, which the delivery person taps into the machine.


----------



## sghughes42 (May 27, 2013)

Thanks, I was worried there that only she could collect it! Even then, they can't deliver elsewhere, they can't do Saturday delivery and the half-day sessions are such that we can't just take a half-day off to be there so one or the other of us are going to have to take a fully day off work just to accept this!

Daft thing is, my wife works 15 minutes walk from the big visa office in Sheffield so could have popped down in her lunch time to collect it, had she had the option...

They really don't like to make things easy, do they?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No but 99% of sponsors don't live or work anywhere near Sheffield.


----------



## sghughes42 (May 27, 2013)

My point was if they are worried about security and want to make sure it gets in to the right hands, then offering the option to collect from your local premium centre would address that concern and give a more flexible option where both sponsor and applicant work.

Alternatively, they could use a half-way decent courier such as Royal Mail who have offices in most towns of any size where it can be collected.


----------

